# Tarm Solo 30 refractory issue



## pelibby (Feb 4, 2009)

New to the board and just registered. I have a Tarm Solo 30 and have been heating with it almost exclusively for 5 heating seasons and for year round hot water. I built my own unpressurized storage and installed the boiler and piping as well. I am using a Johnson Controls DX-9100 Facilitator microprocessor and DDC valves and sensors to control the water flow - I did not use the Thermovar or 3 way diversion valves. Things have been going great until I discovered my gasifier tube/half round ceramic refractory had split in half last night when cleaning the bottom out. I tend to clean the bottom out each time I fire it and then clean the fire box out of ashes and left over coals and then pull them out in front of the gasifier where the flame tends to curl back towards the heat exchanger tubes and let them get burn up into fine ash to be cleaned out the next time I fire it. Just wondering if anybody had any other issues or breakdowns of the refractory gasifier tube and if so, at what age of the system did it go? I called our local dealer and they thought it was warranteed for 3 years, so I may be SOL. I did just push it back in as tight as it would go and fired last night as I am having a #2 oil avoidance issue!


----------



## Jim Post (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm on my 4th season of winter only use with a tarm solo 30 and no storage.  I have a few chips out of my refractory ceramic but nothing major.  I thought about ordering a just-in-case replacement ceramic to have on hand  but haven't got around to it yet.  I know the ceramic is one of the things on the tarm that will eventually need replacement...year round use may accelerate that schedule...I guess I'd like to know how long the ceramic tunnel is lasting for others.  Who's got the oldest tarm in the boiler room?

Warm up on the way...40s by Saturday.  Yahoo!

jp


----------



## slowzuki (Feb 4, 2009)

On other gasifiers these components are considered consumables and last about how long yours did.


----------



## Tarmsolo60 (Feb 4, 2009)

I had posted about a week ago with the same issue and got no responses, I called bioheat about it and they said the combustion tunnel is usually good for about 50 cords of wood. Mine split about 3 inches back but is not falling apart and they said it was ok to use. It is considered a wear item and they said it is a little over $100 to replace. Hope this helps you.


----------



## EricV (Feb 4, 2009)

When I got my Tarm they told me it was wear item and good for about 5 years on average.  So, your right int he ball park.  I didn't price it but if's only $100 bucks, that isn't bad.


----------



## hoth2oguy (Feb 5, 2009)

Three year warranty on the tunnel stone; $125.00 to replace; expected life of five years.  Have seen a few go in three years and some last ten, but five years is about right.


----------



## machinistbcb (Feb 5, 2009)

My tunnel just totaly went last week.  My Tarm is a 1987 2000 series, so its probably the oldest one around.  I bought it used last April and a cracked apeared in the tunnel after the long ride back to my house on a trailer.  After some really hot fires big chunks started falling off and last week it totaly collapsed.  I am still using it as is and am planing to replace it once things warm up.  Any idea as to how hard they are to replace ? 


Brian


----------



## chuck172 (Jul 10, 2009)

After only 1 heating season the refractory in the loading chamber of my Tarm Solo40 is corroding out, crumbling.
Has anyone had any success with the bio-heat  warranty on this issue?


----------



## chuck172 (Jul 10, 2009)

I just spoke with tech. support @ bioheat. My worn refractory which I pictured in the above post will be coverd by warranty.
This is a very powerful  forum. It carries much weight with the dealers. When a company does right and stands behind their product it should be noted. Bioheat (formally Tarm) has come through for me twice now.


----------



## bbb123 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey everyone big bump here I havn't been on in awhile but havn't had any issues either till now .  The refractory chuck has pictured has broke on my Tarm was wondering how hard was that to replace??  And anyone have any clue how much it costs?


----------



## jebatty (Jan 8, 2012)

Chuck - I'm in the 5th year of burning with my Tarm Solo 40 Plus, and the refractory looks pretty close to your picture. That refractory is 2-3" thick, and I would expect some gradual wear, but unless something radical happens with mine, I expect maybe at least a couple of years to go.

I'm pretty gentle with the refractory, not throwing wood in in, not over-cleaning it, and then with a soft touch. I don't think it is important to keep it very clean of ashes, and I usually leave a couple of inches of ash on the upper refractory. I do gently clean the tunnel and don't let much ash build up in the tunnel. I hope you a few years left of use on your refractory.


----------



## NHFarmer (Jan 8, 2012)

I bought and replaced the bottom stone and the Refractory Insert stone last spring. Tarm covered 50% of the cost of the bottom stone under warranty. the bottom stone was $105 before the discount and the insert stone was $175. You will also need sealing gaskets for the stones. They cost me $27 from tarm-Bio-heat. Total time to install both stones was about one hour. I used a vacuum cleaner to clean out the channel around the insert stone first and then lifted it out.Before I removed it I installed wood shims to support the remainder of the floor. you can slide the bottom stone out. I used 3M spray on adhesive to glue the gaskets on while you drop the stones in place. I was a little nervous at first but this project went real well


----------



## EricV (Jan 9, 2012)

I had the same issue with my tunnel.  I took pics and Bioheat said it was ok, just place back in place and run it until and if it totally crumbles.  That was last year, now on my 5th year.  I have the solo 40 and my insert stone is $125.  I'm going to go ahead and get one to have in stock so if it does go I'm not down for long.

5 years on the ceramics is about right for a wear item.  Of course ti depends on how much wood you burn too.  So far I am very pleased with my Tarm 40.


----------



## bbb123 (Jan 9, 2012)

NHFarmer said:
			
		

> I bought and replaced the bottom stone and the Refractory Insert stone last spring. Tarm covered 50% of the cost of the bottom stone under warranty. the bottom stone was $105 before the discount and the insert stone was $175. You will also need sealing gaskets for the stones. They cost me $27 from tarm-Bio-heat. Total time to install both stones was about one hour. I used a vacuum cleaner to clean out the channel around the insert stone first and then lifted it out.Before I removed it I installed wood shims to support the remainder of the floor. you can slide the bottom stone out. I used 3M spray on adhesive to glue the gaskets on while you drop the stones in place. I was a little nervous at first but this project went real well



Thx NHFarmer that was what I was looking for do the top stones go in from the top door or the bottom I'm not going to do anything till spring just want to get my head wrapped around it.


----------



## NHFarmer (Jan 10, 2012)

The top stones lift up and out through the top door. They just sit in place from gravity. once that is out the bottom tunnel will slide out the lower door.


----------

